# Reunited with my Audi



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

So I bought this 2007 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro in 2008... loved it.. proper loved it!

In 2010 I had to sell it to fund starting a business.... and now years later still missing that Audi i was looking for a classic or future classic car..

I was looking online last Sunday and guess what I found.. oh yeah !!! . turns out a doctor has had my Audi for the last 7 years it's been serviced and MOT'd at Audi dealership clearly loved it as much as i did... and it's up for sale!!! 10 years old with 55k on the clock!!!!

So I though.. you know what.. I loved that car l.. I'm having it back!

So Ta Da she's back where she belongs!!!!!!





just needs a good wash :detailer: :argie:

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, ide love to find some of my old cars, I keep looking but never pop up. Although according to an insurance data base they still insured and taxed .

Missing your Audi decals.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Wow, ide love to find some of my old cars, I keep looking but never pop up. Although according to an insurance data base they still insured and taxed .
> 
> Missing your Audi decals.


I thought it was a once in a lifetime chance so i had to go for it... whats mad is the guy that has had it lives 5 miles away and I've never seen it!!

Those decals i changed for some ones that fade out like one the original Quattro.. and there already on order!!!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha, that's brilliant!

Hope it gives you as much joy as it did first time you owned it


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Part of the family now....You'll have to keep it forever :thumb:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> Ha, that's brilliant!
> 
> Hope it gives you as much joy as it did first time you owned it


It won't take much.. it won't be on daily use either!


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> Part of the family now....You'll have to keep it forever :thumb:


thats the plan.. although its only an s-line its a special order pearl misano red.. apparently its the only 2.0t quattro in that colour

(misano red is a popluar metallic.. there are others in the pearl metallic but not that engine with the quattro)

either way.. its mine.. i love it.. I'm happy in the garage she will live!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

The only question we all have is... how did your fence unpaint itself?


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Sawel said:


> The only question we all have is... how did your fence unpaint itself?


new fence panels :lol:

But the trees have grown


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

If it is the one in your avatar then it looks lovely but on the iPad I can’t see the pictures you have put on the forum


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You need to either update your photobucket account or switch to another host like flickr or one of the many varieties that exist


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

i have changed the link to flickr but it doesn't pull the pics through like before you have to click on the link?? Any ideas??


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/aU1s03 is the link


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Gorselea said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/aU1s03 is the link


Yes it is mate


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

muzzer said:


> You need to either update your photobucket account or switch to another host like flickr or one of the many varieties that exist


I have tried using Flickr and updated the pics but it only shows a link to them on the Flickr website?? Any other recommendations pls ?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice looking car. I think this is the first I've heard that someone managed to find their old car.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't want most of my old cars back. I'd probably take the mx5s back but one is in France and the other I'm not sure. Been thrashed around many European driving circuits. Still looks in great condition.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great story, keep the updates coming when you've got it to your standard.

I have only once bought the same car twice but didn't work out as the rust bug had eaten deep so ended up scrapped.

A guy at work next to me celebrated his 55th this year by buying the 71' Beetle that he owned when he was 17 having been owned by the same enthusiast all that time.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes a great story - I love these sort of things.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice car, I can see why you bought it back!


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

marc-l said:


> I have tried using Flickr and updated the pics but it only shows a link to them on the Flickr website?? Any other recommendations pls ?


Give these a try. Most people I know have switched to this and it's been really good.

http://village.photos/

Great Audi by the way :thumb:

Besides the 370 in my avatar I also have a tango red A4 Quattro. Excellent machines.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice story and what a coincidence


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That's awesome!! Looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Wow, ide love to find some of my old cars, I keep looking but never pop up. Although according to an insurance data base they still insured and taxed .
> 
> Missing your Audi decals.


haha yep, whatever happened to my 1981 Austin Metro with the fake bullet hole stickers on the front wing....:lol:


----------

